# Campingcar Infos Translator



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have often had trouble with translating the www.campingcar-infos.com website using google translate, babel fish or whatever.

The site is fantastic though.

Anyway this morning I have discovered that you can right click on the page (Im using Internet Explorer 8 and Windows 7) and you can then select the option to "Translate with Bing"

This is a Microsoft Translater and it works. It produces a new page which you can then copy and paste the URL from to post on here or to send an English translation to someone.

Below is an example.

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...ingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=1067

I would be interested to know if this link works for you and if it comes up in English.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Barry

Yep, link works and in English.

Better than some of the other translators I agree, and couldn't be a lot simpler.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for that. Wish I could speak French though!


----------



## Another1 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Translator*

Hi,

Works a treat....thanks for the tip.


----------



## Another1 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Translator*

Hi,

Works a treat....thanks for the tip.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thnaks Barry

My son (who works for Microsoft) keeps on trying to get me to use Bing - it's a good search engine, and I use it some of the time; it has some differences to Google, and of course Google isn't allowed to be mentioned by Microsoft employees :roll: :lol:

The link to the translator program (without the direct application of CCInfos) is HERE, but is accessible through Bing front page.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Intrigued by the "WC audiences". The mind boggles.

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

bognormike said:


> Thnaks Barry
> 
> My son (who works for Microsoft) keeps on trying to get me to use Bing - it's a good search engine, and I use it some of the time; it has some differences to Google, and of course Google isn't allowed to be mentioned by Microsoft employees :roll: :lol:
> 
> The link to the translator program (without the direct application of CCInfos) is HERE, but is accessible through Bing front page.


Thanks for the link. Never used it before. Strange but the infos site a couple of years ago used to auto translate fine. I have a theory that the French deliberately disabled it to stop us using their Aires!


----------

